# Status Bar is there, but no 'in progress' showing



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi:
Windows 8.1
I just got HP desktop with Win 8.1 and started to learn all of those new features.

One thing about which I've concerned most is 'Status Bar' at the bottom of the screen. 

Status Bar is very visible at the bottom of the screen, however there is not seen 'in progress' which both XP and Win 7 has. Then, I just need to wait to see 'done' at the left corner of the screen before doing anything, ... i.e. trying to read all way bottom of the screen by bring the mouse or click to save on 'favorite' at the top.

Is there anything I can see 'in progress' in the middle of the Status Bar at the bottom of the screen.

Thanks for your help in advace.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you talking about when you download a file or program?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you are speaking about the progress bar in Internet Explorer, it was removed when Internet Explorer 9 was released. It will not be in IE 9, 10 or 11

IE 11 is the default in Windows 8.1 and no previous versions are compatible.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In IE if you go to *Tools/View Downloads* or press *CTRL + J *you can view the progress of the download.


----------

